# Job offer in Munich, looking for rental info + cost of life



## Allyncha

Hi Everyone!

First of all thanks to the administrator for such an informative forum!

I've been offered a job in Munich, in Product Management and Conference Producing in the HR Management/headhunting field. I'm expected to soon give my salary expectations to this potential employer, and I've been researching online to find out about average salaries in the Munich area, as I've heard it is quite an expensive place to live. I would be moving with my husband (who probably would not work at least at first, and would depend on my salary as well!) and 2 small dogs, no children.

Would anyone of you know what is a comfortable salary to live off of in Munich (gross AND net, I'm still figuring out taxes in Germany)? 

We do not wish to be in the city center, but rather the outskirts or suburbs to easily access trails to walk and go on bike rides with the dogs, we're very "outdoor" people!

Any ideas of how much a 1 or 2 bedroom place, possibly with a small garden, would cost?

Also, any comments/suggestions about coming to live in the Munich area are welcome - thanks!


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum, I'm in a hurry a but but I know we have discussed living in Munich & the cost of living there recently, try a search just on the German forum and you might find it before I can.

Good luck!


----------



## Allyncha

Thanks! I'll take a look but eventually learned this morning that the position would be in the company's Düsseldorf's agency!


----------



## Allyncha

James, I see that you are a moderator, could you close this thread, I'm just going to open a new one for info on Düsseldorf - thanks!


----------

